# Retired CIA Agent Confesses On Deathbed: ‘I KILLED MARILYN MONROE’



## Doc

Things that make you go Hmmmmmm.   What do you think, true or not true?

*Retired CIA Agent Confesses On Deathbed: ‘I KILLED MARILYN MONROE’*

April 16, 2015 by MR.H

Mr. Hodges, who worked for the CIA for 41 years as an operative with top-level security clearances, claims he was often employed as a hitman by the organization, to assassinate individuals who could represent a threat to the security of the country.

Trained as both a sniper and a martial arts expert, Mr Hodges says he also has significant experience with more unconventional methods of inflicting harm upon others, like poisons and explosives.

The elderly man claims he committed his assassinations between August 1959 and March 1972, at a time when he says “the CIA had its own agenda“. He says he was part of an operative cell of five members which carried out political assassinations across the country. Most of their victims were political activists, journalists and union leaders, but he also claims that he killed a few scientists and artists whose ideas represented a threat to the interests of the United States.

Mr. Hodges says that Marilyn Monroe remains unique among his victims, as she is the only woman he ever assassinated. He claims he has no regrets, however, as he says that she had become a “threat for the security of the country”  and had to be eliminated.

The 78-year old man was placed under custody by the FBI, which is taking Mr Hodges’ confession very seriously and has opened an investigation to verify his allegations. The investigation might be very complicated, however, as very few written files are available on such secret activities and most of the actors implicated in the various cases are already dead.

The most important witness in the story after Mr. Hodges himself, his alleged commanding officer, Major James Hayworth, died of a heart attack in 2011. Two of the other three “CIA assassins” identified by Mr Hodges are also dead, and the last one, Captain Keith McInnis, went missing in action in 1968 and is presumed dead.

- See more at: http://banoosh.com/retired-cia-agent-confesses-deathbed-killed-marilyn-monroe/#sthash.BEEqSklG.dpuf


----------



## Doc

Just noticed there is a handcuff on his arm.  Do they do that in hospitals for regular patients or is this guy under arrest?


----------



## tiredretired

Interesting story.


----------



## Leni

Very scary if such a thing existed.  It will be interesting to see how this plays out.  MM is buried here in Forest Lawn, Hollywood Hills.  Wonder if they will excume her body for tests.  That could prove or disprove his statements.


----------



## MrLiberty

seems a little outlandish to me, he would have only been 25 at the time, seems kinda young for clandestine work, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Doc

Probably just me, but the part that seems most outlandish to me is that marilyn had sex with Fidel Castro.   OMG.  That's crazy.  US Government having CIA kill people in our nation who those in power deem dangerous.   Yeah, that does not shock me.  I believe the Clinton's carried on that tradition while in the white house with Vince Foster and probably others.


----------



## leadarrows

Doc said:


> Just noticed there is a handcuff on his arm.  Do they do that in hospitals for regular patients or is this guy under arrest?


From the story. 


> The 78-year old man was placed under custody by the FBI, which is taking  Mr Hodges’ confession very seriously and has opened an investigation to  verify his allegations.


----------



## road squawker

let see,.... 37 kills from 59 to 72

37 in 13 years,... thats "about" one every 3  1/2 - 4 months (average)

I call B.S.


----------



## Doc

road squawker said:


> let see,.... 37 kills from 59 to 72
> 
> 37 in 13 years,... thats "about" one every 3  1/2 - 4 months (average)
> 
> I call B.S.


You might be right RS.   But remember that Charles Bronson movie where he was pretty much what this guy is claiming?   Often times truth is stranger than fiction.  And, on the other hand, I understand, people lie.


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't buy the story, but why on earth would anyone claim to have done this from their deathbed?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My initial thought was dimensia.  The old guy probably said things and now believes them to be true.


----------



## 300 H and H

For the same reason my two uncles who fought in WW2 did. Both of them shot enemy soldiers. Both of them could still remember the faces of the men they killed in action. They never talked about it at all till they were near terminal and dying. Then maybe to clear their concience with their fellow man, they told their stories, and I was there to hear them... for 50 years they had been silent.. 

I don't know what really is the motivator, but those who have dealt in death seem to need to tell their stories before they leave this place.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> For the same reason my two uncles who fought in WW2 did. Both of them shot enemy soldiers. Both of them could still remember the faces of the men they killed in action. They never talked about it at all till they were near terminal and dying. Then maybe to clear their concience with their fellow man, they told their stories, and I was there to hear them... for 50 years they had been silent..
> 
> I don't know what really is the motivator, but those who have dealt in death seem to need to tell their stories before they leave this place.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Conscience could be the key here, Kirk.
Yes indeed.

I think many of us always thought it was the mob, acting for the Kennedy's because she was going to blow the whistle about affairs with them.
There is a book that claimed she spent the last evening of her life in Nevada with some of those in connection with both the mob and the Kennedy's.
She was allegedly in love with Sam Giancana right before her death.


----------



## Danang Sailor

300 H and H said:


> For the same reason my two uncles who fought in WW2 did. Both of them shot enemy soldiers. Both of them could still remember the faces of the men they killed in action. They never talked about it at all till they were near terminal and dying. Then maybe to clear their concience with their fellow man, they told their stories, and I was there to hear them... for 50 years they had been silent..
> 
> I don't know what really is the motivator, but those who have dealt in death seem to need to tell their stories before they leave this place.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


That need is real in many who have dealt in death on a retail  basis; not so much for the wholesale guys such as bomber crews who generally don't see the results of their work.  Since there were CIA-TYPES who _*were *_"wet-work" specialists this does not strain credibility at all.

And, there is that lovely stainless steel jewelry!


----------



## Av8r3400




----------

